# Sage Salts



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Got an opportunity to cast the new Sage Salts yesterday. Got to throw the 8 and 10 wts. Was very impressed with how easily they loaded for quick short range casts (think wintertime redfish) yet also easily shoot really long casts (or at least long for me... ;D).

I think Sage has a winner here but of course much depends on how they cast for you. For me, I am going to have to get a new 9wt!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

I threw them at the expo last weekend and thought they were nice too. But with the 850$ price tag (I believe) it is out of my league.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> I threw them at the expo last weekend and thought they were nice too. But with the 850$ price tag (I believe) it is out of my league.


$850????? Holy crap! You could buy a 8wt BVK and a Tibor Everglades for the same coin…..


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

If only they would have offered it in 1 piece.


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

> > I threw them at the expo last weekend and thought they were nice too. But with the 850$ price tag (I believe) it is out of my league.
> 
> 
> $850?????  Holy crap!  You could buy a 8wt BVK and a Tibor Everglades for the same coin…..


X2
Has anyone cast the Motive yet?


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I threw a motive and it almost felt like my Xi3... but the hardware doesnt seem as nice. I would buy motives, but picked up a few Xi3s for the same money...


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Honestly I am not a fan. The One was my all time favorite stick from Sage & the Salt honestly did not feel like a Sage level rod. It may be my casting style but there are plenty of other rods I would choose before the Salt.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

My buddy at the fly shop and another guy there have been casting the Salts a fair bit the last several days. With a number of different lines. Their thoughts are this:
1. They are just nice but nothing special if you throw a line of the same rod rating, such as an 8 on an 8wt.
2. BUT load them with the next line size up especially with a heavy front taper design like a redfish or tarpon line and they transform to lights out rods. Super quick and accurate for those close in shots and able to easily throw a very long cast with no loss in accuracy.

Again all this will depend on an individuals casting style but I think these rods are going to be great for what they are supposed to be great for. Can't wait to get my new 9wt and chase reds around the marsh this fall.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> My buddy at the fly shop and another guy there have been casting the Salts a fair bit the last several days. With a number of different lines. Their thoughts are this:
> 1. They are just nice but nothing special if you throw a line of the same rod rating, such as an 8 on an 8wt.
> 2. BUT load them with the next line size up especially with a heavy front taper design like a redfish or tarpon line and they transform to lights out rods. Super quick and accurate for those close in shots and able to easily throw a very long cast with no loss in accuracy.
> 
> Again all this will depend on an individuals casting style but I think these rods are going to be great for what they are supposed to be great for. Can't wait to get my new 9wt and chase reds around the marsh this fall.



Right there with you.  I run Bermuda triangle taper during the summer and SA redfish during the fall and winter.  Sounds like the Salt will be great with the redfish line. 8WT Redfish since it is essentially a short taper 8.5Wt. I cant wait to cast one.   Maybe I can just keep the bermuda on my XP.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The salt was my favorite rod I casted at iCast this year.

I am getting one next week to try out for a month...will definitely do a write up on it when I'm done.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Nevermind, SteepandCheap has XI3's for 40% off. $475. Just picked up a 10Wt. Maybe I can get a Salt 12Wt in a few years when they discontinue them.


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

My 7wt should be here Monday.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

My 9wt is here and headed to Alaska for silvers on Sunday. Baptism by fire....I hope.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> My 9wt is here and headed to Alaska for silvers on Sunday. Baptism by fire....I hope.


Looking forward to the marsh. see you soon


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> > My 9wt is here and headed to Alaska for silvers on Sunday. Baptism by fire....I hope.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the marsh.  see you soon


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Been throwing the new sage salt the past week and a half...it's a sweet rod and picks up a ton of line when you have it out there- which is great for people who can't aim for crap like me lol ;D


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well back from Alaska a day early. The good - used the Salt 9wt the entire time. Cast great and handled line with ease. Responsive and just fun to fish. And kicked the fish I the butt when needed.

Now the not so good. RAIN and tons of it. Fishing sucked. We all caught some silver but mostly dark fish and not many. Didn't even get to g on two of our planned guided trips due to weather. Ended up coming home a day eary.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^Pack your crap and head south.  ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> ^^^^^^^^^^Pack your crap and head south.  ^^^^^^^^^


Tuesday my friend. See you soon. ;D


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is the problem with buying sage.... They will release a new rod next year that they say is better than this. Manufacturing of fiberglass doesn't progress at that rate anymore, they are primarily marketing driven. No offense guys, but how long was the NRX out before a newer rod came out? How long was the Winston B2x out before the B3sx? I can see every 3 - 4 years, not every year.

Skiff, I went to Alaska in 2004 and landed during an off week. Too late for kings, too early for silvers. Only chums and tons of dolly vardens. Luckily we had a ton of booze, otherwise the trip would have sucked!


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

> Here is the problem with buying sage....  They will release a new rod next year that they say is better than this.  Manufacturing of fiberglass doesn't progress at that rate anymore, they are primarily marketing driven.  No offense guys, but how long was the NRX out before a newer rod came out? How long was the Winston B2x out before the B3sx?  I can see every 3 - 4 years, not every year.
> 
> Skiff, I went to Alaska in 2004 and landed during an off week.  Too late for kings, too early for silvers.  Only chums and tons of dolly vardens.  Luckily we had a ton of booze, otherwise the trip would have sucked!


What does that matter? If you are happy with a 4 year old XI 2, keep it and don't buy the Salt. I got my Salt today and will let you guys know what I think of it Monday.


----------

